# Dave Palumbo Diet!



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Has anyone ever tried his diet?? Im gonna start it from tommorrow but unsure about how to cook my eggs. will it take out the nutrients if i scramble them? or even fry them in virgin extra olive oil??

The premise of the diet is high protein (about 1- 1 1/2 gram per pound), moderate fat (about 1/2 g per lb) and low low carbs (no direct sources of carbs). During this diet, the brain goes into ketosis (it uses ketone bodies for energy-- fats) and thus the energy requirements by the body can almost all be supplied by fats (which you'll be taking in plenty of). The only activity that uses carbs will be the weight workout which may use 40grams per workout. You will get these 40g indirectly through the foods you'll be eating. As a backup, the cheat meal you'll be having once per week will provide a storehouse of glycogen (glucose) in case of emergency. So, you see, very little gluconeogenesis in the liver will be occurring. If we keep cortisol low (by

restricting STIMULANTS) we'll ensure that muscle is spared!

HAVE YOUR CHEAT MEAL ON THE SAME DAY EVERY WEEK, last meal of the

day so you dont cheat again.

Fiber helps burn fat! Everyone should take fiber 2x per day. Fiber actually helps increase the absorption of calcium.

When following my diet plan (which includes getting your brain into ketosis), there can be NO starchy carbs eaten!

*For a 200lb man:*

MEAL #1

5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats); add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can use liquid egg whites)

MEAL #2

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar)

MEAL #3

"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts)

MEAL #4

SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added)

MEAL #5

"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar

MEAL #6

SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 ? tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites

*For a 250lb+ man:*

Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs

Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds

Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter

Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil

Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon PB

Meal 6 6 whole eggs

Remember, it takes 3-4 days to get into a strong ketosis where your brain is using ketone bodies (fats), instead of carbs, for energy. Be patient.

Many times I'll switch to an alternatiing diet where one day it will be protein/fat......then another protein/vegetables (very little fat). The great thing about the body and fat is that ESSENTIAL FATTY ACIDS can be stored in the muscle for several days, up to 2 weeks......therefore, once an adequate storehouse of Essential Fats are built up, the body can be "tortured" a little and it still won't give up muscle (that's assuming you're still taking in adequate protein. Protein can't be stored).

1oz almonds equals 6g carbs (2 of those grams are fiber) and 2oz equals 12g of carbs.

With the beef meal (any fatty protein meal), you should have the green salad with 1 tablespoon of Olive or Mac oil INSTEAD of the nuts. Only eat the nuts with the LEAN PROTEIN MEAL (chicken, turkey, lean fish)

The best fat sources come from the essential fatty acids-- Omega-6 and Omega-3's. Most of us get plenty of Omega-6s from cooking oils, ect..........however the Omega-3's are harder to get. I recommend WHOLE OMEGA-3 EGGS, FaTTY FISHS like SALMON and SWORDFISH and TUNA and MACKEREL, ALMONDS and WALNUTS have some OMEGA-3's (as well as OMEGA-6s). ANother great fat source is MONOUNSATURATES such as EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL and MACADAMIA NUT OIL.....they aren't essential but they are great for the metabolism (great source of energy) and they are extremely good for your heart.

You're not getting any indirect sources of carbs (just from the 1 spoonful of PB.... you may want to have at least one 1/3cup nuts meal. Remember, Olive or Macadamia nut oil is predominantly a MONOUNSATURATED FAT (good for the heart, but not essential)........ the nuts, and fish oil have the essential fats in them. Also, with regard to FLAX SEED OIL, the OMEGA-3 Fatty Acids found in them (alpha-linolenic acid) has a very poor conversion to DHA and EPA (Essential Omega-3 intermediates) in the HUMAN........therefore, you're much better off taking in FISH OILS (that already contain DHA/EPA) than FLAX SEED OIL.

Once fat loss slows, I always increase cardio first, then I increase the amount of fat burners (clen, cytomel, lipolyze).........After those other methods are exhausted, only then, do I play with the diet.

Always eat BEFORE lifting........never BETWEEN lifting and cardio.

*Artificial Sweetners:*

The artificial sweetener itself (eg. aspartame, sucralose) wont cause a problem. It's what some companies complex it with. For example, EQUAL and SPLENDA combine their aspartame and sucrolose with 1g of maltodextrin........whereas, in diet drinks, they don't do that. So, diet drinks are okay, SPLENDA and EQUAL must be used in moderation (STEVIA BALANCE is fine though since they use inulin fiber instead of maltodextrin

*Forget using:*

-MCT's are a waste when you're dieting. If you're gonna use FATS for an energy source, they might as well serve a function in the body. MCTs are useless. They can only serve as a source of energy!

-Arginine is not going to do anything. It will DO something; just not dramatic.

*Cardio:*

CARDIO should be performed at a low intensity (under 120bpm heartrate). This will ensure that you use FAT as a fuelsource since as your heartrate increase, carbohydrates begin to become the preferred fuel of choice for the body. When on a low carb diet, you're body will break down muscle and turn that into carbs. Remember, Fat CANNOT be changed into carbs. Therefore, for bodybuilding, the rule of cardio should be LONG DURATION, LOW INTENSITY

never do less than 20 min per session

The BOTTOM LINE is that low intensity cardio (while you might need more of it) ensures that fat is utilized and muscle is spared (especially while on my high protein/moderate fat/low carb diety).

Do you feel the treadmill is better for cardio, or is the bike(stationary or recumbent) just as good? As long as the intensity is LOW, it doesn't matter which piece of equipment you use

*Q&A:*

*Q:* Is gluconeogenesis inevitable in your diet?

*Dave Palumbo:* NO

*Q:* If so do I need to consume more than 1.5 grams of protein per lb of LBM so as not to lose muscle?

*Dave Palumbo:* The fat spares the protein....when the brain is in ketosis, the carbohydrate requirements are very very low.

*Q:* How much (percentage) of my protein intake would be turned into glucose (gluconeogenesis)?

*Dave Palumbo:* Very little (maybe 10%)

*Q:* What do you think of submersion in cold water as a means of burning bodyfat (thermogenesis)?

*Dave Palumbo:* HOCUS POKUS!

*Q:* How about drinking lots of cold water (I think this was even suggested by Elligton Darden) to help lose bodyfat?

*Dave Palumbo:* RIDICULOUS

*Q:* Do you think drinking lots of Green Tea is beneficial to fat loss?

*Dave Palumbo:* Somewhat helpful.

*Q:* How much is the ideal dosage of Omega 3 for a 220 lb. individual ?

*Dave Palumbo:* Try to take in about 9g per day

*Q:* How many Tbs of peanut butter could I have instead of 1/2 cup of cashewnuts?

*Dave Palumbo:* 2 tablespoons, two tablespoons of Peanut Butter contains 190 calories and 16 grams of fat (so 1.5 tablespoon equals about 12 grams fat) ...whereas......... 2oz (1/3 cup) almonds (about 40 almonds) = 12g fat

*Q:* I want to add that if I cant find the omega eggs here locally. Can I use international egg whites and just take an omega supplement?

*Dave Palumbo:* You can get away with 5 whole eggs (regular ones) once a day........not a big deal. You'll be burning up all that fat anyway.

*Q:* Whats the max cups # of coffee ( no sugar ) can consume on Dave's diet ?

*Dave Palumbo:* Try to limit to 2 cups per day.......I realize that towards the end of the diet you may need more to help you get through the day.

*Q:* If you cook tilapia in macadamon nut oil?do you coun't the oil as your fat for that meal! Depends how much you use.

*Dave Palumbo:* If you just grease the pan with it, no!

*Q:* what is the protein,carb and fat ratio for offseason

*Dave Palumbo:* 50% Protein, 25% fat, 25% carbs

*Q:* and the ratio for contest prep.

*Dave Palumbo:*60% protein, 30% fat, 10% carbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Million and one threads on this already


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

can anyone answere my questions about the eggs though


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

I boil mine now mate, after reading something on here the other day about using oil, although I do sometimes still have the odd omellete.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

Vince did a large and populer DP diet thread already mate. Your egs should be boiled and cooked slowly to preserve the aminos. So no bring to the boil, then lower temp to simmer, add the eggs, cook for 15-20 minutes. You cna cook a load and refridgerate the ones you dont eat straight away. OMega 3 eggs are best but more expensive.

SD


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

What's with the change of name Doc?


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

pastanchicken said:


> What's with the change of name Doc?


New year, new name :thumb: I am having a fresh start, funnily DB used to be called 'DirtyBarry' not a lot of people know that :laugh:. Gonna make a serious go of it this year, so photos are up finally, cycles sorted and its all systems go from this Saturday :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Top man, glad to hear it


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

I make mine into an omlette. I doubt it makes much difference how they are cooked to be honest.


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

rocky is prone to salmonella then


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

think i may fry my chicken in virgin extra olive oil too as it contains good fats


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

bradhore said:


> think i may fry my chicken in virgin extra olive oil too as it contains good fats


 You destroy a goo dfat when you fry with it, sorry mate.

SD


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

bradhore said:


> rocky is prone to salmonella then


Myth

UK hens are vaccinated agaisnt them, when was last time you heard anyone die of eating raw eggs?

Stick to good quality ones and they are fine.

Your missing out not having raw eggs, nowt wrong with them.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Myth
> 
> UK hens are vaccinated agaisnt them, when was last time you heard anyone die of eating raw eggs?
> 
> ...


Yep..

Id be dead long ago otherwise lol

I eat 12 raw eggs a day


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

is this diet ok on a cutting cycle of aas???


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Ill follow jumbo Palumbo's diet when I haven't got a hole in my a$$


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

bradhore said:


> is this diet ok on a cutting cycle of aas???


Yes mate


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Five-O said:


> Ill follow jumbo Palumbo's diet when I haven't got a hole in my a$$


You dont think much of it then Jimmy lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> Yep..
> 
> Id be dead long ago otherwise lol
> 
> I eat 12 raw eggs a day


True Bully true, you animal lol


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Bulldozer said:


> You dont think much of it then Jimmy lol


 

Ask Con what he thinks to Jumbo...pmsl


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Five-O said:


> Ill follow jumbo Palumbo's diet when I haven't got a hole in my a$$


whys that what u mean


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

yes jimmy if you dont mind can you illaberate (sp) on that mate as i am following the DP diet at the minute and have been since monday and was hoping to lose 5kg+ on it.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> yes jimmy if you dont mind can you illaberate (sp) on that mate as i am following the DP diet at the minute and have been since monday and was hoping to lose 5kg+ on it.


Scanning over the diet, its not too bad, but I don't like the advice he gives out in general, especially AAS advice etc Chris.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

oh ok lol i was not listening to any of that anyway pmsl i was just following his diet and that is only as i need to lose that weight!

Thought there was something bad about it then m8 dont scare me like that pmsl


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

is tesco's "whole earth foods" peanut butter ok??? contains no sugar


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

bradhore said:


> is tesco's "whole earth foods" peanut butter ok??? contains no sugar


Yes according to someone on this site it is good stuff

This question has been asked many times before but for some reason i am still buying that having 12... Yeah 12 eggs a day can't be bad for you? What about the constipation, read something about the cholestrol being good not bad like it was thought before, any answers much appreciated:thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

heavyweight said:


> Yes according to someone on this site it is good stuff
> 
> This question has been asked many times before but for some reason i am still buying that having 12... Yeah 12 eggs a day can't be bad for you? What about the constipation, read something about the cholestrol being good not bad like it was thought before, any answers much appreciated:thumbup1:


worrying about constipation (only happens in some) and high cholesterol is for wimps....get gulping, itll make you bigger :thumb:


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

heavyweight said:


> Yes according to someone on this site it is good stuff
> 
> This question has been asked many times before but for some reason i am still buying that having 12... Yeah 12 eggs a day can't be bad for you? What about the *constipation*, read something about the cholestrol being good not bad like it was thought before, any answers much appreciated:thumbup1:


Never been a problem bud..

2 dumps a day lol, atleast :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

Five-O said:


> worrying about constipation (only happens in some) and high cholesterol is for wimps....get gulping, itll make you bigger :thumb:


With enough green veg and water (and coconut milk...) constipation shouldn't occur


----------



## heavyweight (Jan 26, 2009)

SD said:


> Vince did a large and populer DP diet thread already mate. Your egs should be boiled and cooked slowly to preserve the aminos. So no bring to the boil, then lower temp to simmer, add the eggs, cook for 15-20 minutes. You cna cook a load and refridgerate the ones you dont eat straight away. OMega 3 eggs are best but more expensive.
> 
> SD


SD i hope u don't treat your supps like u do your eggs!!! I usually get 2/3 eggs pierce the small end of the egg so egg don't burst, then put them in *warm *water then bring to the boil then as soo n as water boils put it to simmer then leave them for 2min 30sec:thumb: They come out with the whites hard enough and a nice runny yoke mmmm!!!

I just took your advice and boiled them on simmer for 10mins and sh!t they were like i don't know fake boobs compared to the real thing:laugh:

C U Soon mate:thumb:


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

í get the constipation, veg husk water is not helping it so i just go when i go. Its not causing me any problems so im not worried about it. Been on the diet 3 weeks and been for a dump 4 times in that time, one was due to me taking laxitives.

I do the eggs as an omelete and have some cheese with them.

Tescos also do a natural peanut butter, just peanuts in it very nice.

As vince says the diet wont work for everyone, so far ive had little results but ive upped the cardio, following the diet 100% and will re-asess at the end of 6 weeks.

If theres no change then at least i know i wont have put any fat on.

Very easy diet to stick too.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

im impressed with the diet it works for myself. I am loosing weight at a good rate and dont have any really bad hunger issues. Hunger has increased a bit since i started am cardio but nothing drastic.

I also have my eggs as an omelete with a slice of bacon in. I cut the fat off the bacon. I add a little tandoori spice to the eggs before cooking then add some lea in perrins. Its not the best but it goes down ok.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

heavyweight said:


> SD i hope u don't treat your supps like u do your eggs!!! I usually get 2/3 eggs pierce the small end of the egg so egg don't burst, then put them in *warm *water then bring to the boil then as soo n as water boils put it to simmer then leave them for 2min 30sec:thumb: They come out with the whites hard enough and a nice runny yoke mmmm!!!
> 
> I just took your advice and boiled them on simmer for 10mins and sh!t they were like i don't know fake boobs compared to the real thing:laugh:
> 
> C U Soon mate:thumb:


 Ha ha you had the temp too high lol

SD


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Vince said:


> Can you write down the diet you're following (i.e original or not)
> 
> Is you Husk capsules?


Yep the caps.

Iam following the 200lb diet as is. Only diferences are i have 4whole eggs 2 whites, and a bit of cheese (just added the cheese) for the first meal.

And one day ill have steak the other next day ill have fish.

Thats it


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Vince said:


> Are you using nuts (as suggested by DP) for fats in your chicken meals?s
> 
> If so switch to EVOO it'll help.
> 
> ...


 

The lack of craping is not really a problem. At first i was getting bloated but now i dont. Also i dont get any stomach pains from it. TBH i was never regular on any other diet ive done.

With the chicken i do the 2 TBS of peanut butter but ive been thinking about swaping it for the oil.

Would love to eat the nuts but my mouth swells up when im chewing them, strange thing is with the PB i have no problems.

As ive said im going to give it 3 weeks with the added cardio and see what happens.

If theres no change then ill go back on my other diet and do some HIIT, that always melts the fat off. Then maybe try The DP diet again at a lower BF

Just a quick question. Is it normal to feel sh1tty for a couple of days after your cheat meal?


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

walks said:


> í get the constipation, veg husk water is not helping it so i just go when i go. Its not causing me any problems so im not worried about it. Been on the diet 3 weeks and been for a dump 4 times in that time, one was due to me taking laxitives.
> 
> I do the eggs as an omelete and have some cheese with them.
> 
> ...


adding cheese to the diet wont work.


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

walks said:


> The lack of craping is not really a problem. At first i was getting bloated but now i dont. Also i dont get any stomach pains from it. TBH i was never regular on any other diet ive done.
> 
> With the chicken i do the 2 TBS of peanut butter but ive been thinking about swaping it for the oil.
> 
> ...


I have a KFC fully loaded meal for my cheat meal. I feel **** straight after tbh and can feel a layer of fat added for some reason. always can, whenever i used to eat carbs i felt fat, even if it was carbs with low fa e.g go ahead bars!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

bradhore said:


> adding cheese to the diet wont work.


Why not?

Theres no carbs in it just fat


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Im not even using omega3 eggs, i cant afford £1.60 for 6 eggs!!

I buy mine for £1.00 for 15 at tesco!


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Im also drinking 2 glasses of coke zero a day to give me caffein boost and to bloat me to fill me up!


----------



## walks (Apr 13, 2007)

Vince said:


> DP says that HIMSELF wouldn't use cheese as is lactose intolerant.
> 
> Also to be careful cos some cheese is high in carbs and not all the fats in it are good.
> 
> Having said that a low fat cheese slice in your eggs to give flavour won't make any difference.


Yep i use about 10-20g which has less carbs than my 50g of whey.

Just for flavor really, takes me about 45mins to eat a plain omlete, with cheese its down in 5:whistling:.

Was just wondering about the cheat because i was feeling a little crappy monday and yesterday but all is well again.

When starting the diet i never got the energy crash either.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

You sick cnuts eating raw egg.... I cant eat the white


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

YetiMan said:


> You sick cnuts eating raw egg.... I cant eat the white


Big tough guy like you... Tut tut 

Man up Thor and down those eggs , im much a tough guy i dont even break the yolks anymore, just crack them in a glass and down them...

GGGGGGGRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR :lol: :lol:


----------



## SOUTHMAN (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah well i swallow 6 whole eggs including the shells in one go, dont even take them out the box, just swallow it. grrrr


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

I am that much of a tough guy i lay eggs................................

mmmmmmmmmm wrong thread should have been in the male animal PMSL


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Chris4Pez said:


> I am that much of a tough guy i lay eggs................................
> 
> mmmmmmmmmm wrong thread should have been in the male animal PMSL


?


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2009)

bradhore said:


> Im also drinking 2 glasses of coke zero a day to give me caffein boost and to bloat me to fill me up!


 Actually diet drinks will make you more hungry in the long run.

That said there is nothing wrong with it if your getting in all your water, just wouldnt be for the purpose of staying full.

The fact that Dave P's diet is so popular is amazing.

It really must be due to the simplicity.

TBH my current diet has nearly as much fat as his diet with the same amount of protein and carbs on top of that and i am hardening up nicely with training and cardio:thumbup1:

I was always a massive fan of his diet and it did work for me, however, once you actually start to study how the body reacts to this diet you will see you really dont want to be living on ketones for a long period ie longer than a couple of weeks as it is rather toxic to the body over time....


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i intend to run this for the first 8 weeks of my diet then switch to carb cycling i think.


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

Con said:


> Actually diet drinks will make you more hungry in the long run.
> 
> That said there is nothing wrong with it if your getting in all your water, just wouldnt be for the purpose of staying full.
> 
> ...


Planning on running it for 12 weeks.

How can it be that bad if your taking in all vitamins and minerals needed?

As for your diet with more carbs ontop, some people are very sinsitive to carbs like myself so what your doing wont work for everyone. Lookin good though mate!


----------



## Miller (Jan 19, 2009)

Iv just whacked these in a microwavable tub and nuked them in the past

is this no good? havent got too much time of a morning (due to me never being able to drag myself out of bed)


----------



## POPPA BEAR (May 29, 2008)

YetiMan said:


> You sick cnuts eating raw egg.... I cant eat the white


Lol so you don't fancy joining me on 20 a day ? :beer:


----------



## bradhore (Sep 8, 2007)

after 8 days in, ive decreased in the weight im benching! is this normal?


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

how long would you run this diet for? im thinking of doing it before i go on holiday to drop some fat


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> how long would you run this diet for? im thinking of doing it before i go on holiday to drop some fat


for as long as you need it depends on your goals after the first week when you lose about 8lbs of water you should only be losing 2 0r 3 lbs a week so if you want to lose 16lbs 5 or 6 weeks should be enough


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Wel id only wana loose water, maybe 8lbs or so, is it fairly easy to keep the water off once u drop it?


----------



## ste247 (Mar 18, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Wel id only wana loose water, maybe 8lbs or so, is it fairly easy to keep the water off once u drop it?


no m8 once you take in carbs again your body will hold more water then yo will gain water weight again carbs push water into the muscle makeing them look full hence carbing up before a show.......if you want to lose 8lbs then lose 16lbs 8 of that will prob be fat


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2009)

I would run the diet until your body starts to change negatively due to it for most people this is between 6-10 weeks.

Negative changes will be a down regulation of your own hormones you will look bad and sleep poorly if at all.

Straight up medical research proves that going longer than 2 weeks at a time is unhealthy on this kind of diet (well 0 carb diet) but of course bodybuilders do things to an extreem.

For general weight loss i would suggest just using a very low amount of carbs at breakfast and post work out, even 50-100 direct carbs will keep your body running a lot more efficiently.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i managed 8 weeks before i became so run down i picked up a couple of viruses in the same week. they seemed to hit me harder than every1 else and were most people were ill for 2-3 days i had symptoms for 8 days.

wether this is directly related to the diet or not it was enough for me to change over to carb cycling and i have lost weight at the same rate.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

thanx for the reply lads, quick question on carbs, i drink alot of pure orange, so is this a definate no no after ive already had my carbs? what about milk to?


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> thanx for the reply lads, quick question on carbs, i drink alot of pure orange, so is this a definate no no after ive already had my carbs? what about milk to?


no milk no juice


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

MissBC said:


> no milk no juice


Water then i guess


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Water then i guess


yup, water and black coffee if you want! oh and diet drinks are OK if you want in moderation


----------



## Scotty-2-Hotty (Jan 13, 2009)

Con said:


> Actually diet drinks will make you more hungry in the long run.
> 
> That said there is nothing wrong with it if your getting in all your water, just wouldnt be for the purpose of staying full.
> 
> ...


I was interested in running this diet, but not to sure now due to the effects, is there anything you would personally modify in the diet he has layed out in order to make it more beneficial? maybe not just for fat burning and hardening up but also for health issues.

Another thing is about the eggs, theres an awful lot of eggs in the diet, I hate eggs :whistling: well they are ok but 2 many can't stand it, is there any alternative to the eggs? I don't mind a couple of eggs a day but too many is argh. lol.

Thanks for reading m8.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

Scotty-2-Hotty said:


> I was interested in running this diet, but not to sure now due to the effects, is there anything you would personally modify in the diet he has layed out in order to make it more beneficial? maybe not just for fat burning and hardening up but also for health issues.
> 
> Another thing is about the eggs, theres an awful lot of eggs in the diet, I hate eggs :whistling: well they are ok but 2 many can't stand it, is there any alternative to the eggs? I don't mind a couple of eggs a day but too many is argh. lol.
> 
> Thanks for reading m8.


For health purposes i would make sure i am taking in a lot of green veg such as broccoli and celery. No veg like carrots of course as they have too many usable carbs. Buy good quality food ie peanut butter only get the organic transfat free stuff not the cheap one. If you are very serious about your body do not go down the route of eating any old fat, one serving of steak per day and then the rest of your fat coming from nuts/nut oil/fish oil/olive oil will be the healthiest and most effective way of going about it.

If you do not like eggs simply do not eat them. All the meals are interchangeable just stick to 1.5 grams protein and .5grams fat per pound of body weight keeping carbs purely from trace sources such as peanut butter and the green veg.

It is a great diet just dont stick to it for 20 weeks and once you get eating carbs again introduce them very slowly ie 20-30grams per meal for one week then slowly increase or you will rebound badly.


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

Con said:


> I would run the diet until your body starts to change negatively due to it for most people this is between 6-10 weeks.
> 
> Negative changes will be a down regulation of your own hormones you will look bad and sleep poorly if at all.
> 
> ...


how does this look:

1. 100g oats, 50g whey, table spoon p,butter

2. protein bar (20g protein, 20g carb) or 30g cashews

3. chicken/tuna, with salad and olive oil not sure hiw much

4. same as meal 2

5. pwo - 50g whey, 50g dext

6. chicken/lamb/steak/green veg i.e brocholi, or salad with olive oil not sure which is best

7. 2 table spoons p.butter

obveously on tuesdays and thurs and weekends i wont have my pwo, il just try and have the 50g whey


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

i am presuming here that you mean for a Keto diet and not as a follow on....but I could be mistaken and if this is the case then apologies for the misunderstanding



Scrappy said:


> how does this look:
> 
> 1. 100g oats, 50g whey, table spoon p,butter *No Oats they are carbs*
> 
> ...


The idea behing Keto is that you do not consume 'simple' or 'Starchy' carbs AT ALL except for a refeed meal which is usually once a week


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> i am presuming here that you mean for a Keto diet and not as a follow on....but I could be mistaken and if this is the case then apologies for the misunderstanding
> 
> The idea behing Keto is that you do not consume 'simple' or 'Starchy' carbs AT ALL except for a refeed meal which is usually once a week


cashews r fine in his diet, he advises 75grams of cashews with his 250grams of lean protien meal. same as natty pnut butter...75grams with 2 scoops of whey. its the diet iv been following in run upto my comp  .


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

XJPX said:


> cashews r fine in his diet, he advises 75grams of cashews with his 250grams of lean protien meal. same as natty pnut butter...75grams with 2 scoops of whey. its the diet iv been following in run upto my comp  .


Okey Dokey - I have to say this confused me slightly when it said, cashews, almonds or walnuts as the carb/fat content is quite different, while having a similat protein content cashews are higher in carbs at 23g compared to almonds(in skin) at 16g, they also have only 2.5g fibre as opposed to 9g in alomonds, fat is also slightly lower at 33g compared to 37g....I personally LOVE cashews  I suppose the difference must be negligable(sp)


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> i am presuming here that you mean for a Keto diet and not as a follow on....but I could be mistaken and if this is the case then apologies for the misunderstanding
> 
> The idea behing Keto is that you do not consume 'simple' or 'Starchy' carbs AT ALL except for a refeed meal which is usually once a week


hi sorry i didnt explain properly, i wasnt going to follow the keto i was going to try as con suggested and just consume 50-100g carbs with my brekky and then pwo carbs, as im aiming for just general and gradual weight loss, with out my gym sessions suffering


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> hi sorry i didnt explain properly, i wasnt going to follow the keto i was going to try as con suggested and just consume 50-100g carbs with my brekky and then pwo carbs, as im aiming for just general and gradual weight loss, with out my gym sessions suffering


I thought so lol. I quite like that idea too but I'd be unsure how to work out the macros for it...I suppose trial and error...like most things!!!!


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> I thought so lol. I quite like that idea too but I'd be unsure how to work out the macros for it...I suppose trial and error...like most things!!!!


yeah well i eat pretty much the same ammount of carbs daily, and im not happy with my bf, so i guess halfing my carbs should have some sort of effect lol, trial and error like you say


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I'd still like an answer on the nut front :0P If any DP/keto experts could enlighten me I'd be greatful


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I'd still like an answer on the nut front :0P If any DP/keto experts could enlighten me I'd be greatful


this is tru that cashews do have a slightly higher amount of carbs per 100grams than peanutbutter and the almonds r even lower again, but they all level out at around 600cals per 100grams and they have such a low gi that the diff ye is neglible. Seeing as to fuel a workout 40-50grams of carbs is needed...and if cashews( highest carb content of the nuts)at 75grams a time providing 11grams of carbs, this would be 44grams of carbs a day which would be the ideal amount to fuel high intensity session without bringing the body out of ketosis.   throughout my diet iv had nuts/pnut butter with 4 of the 6 daily meals, the other 2 where eggs 0 carbs and lean beef again 0 carbs. i really rate this diet..as i sed iv ran it for my comp prep...can see the changes its made to my physique on my journal  

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/48383-south-coast-09-juniors-prep-33.html


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i used brazils while running keto as i found they had lowest carbs apart from macadamians which i dont like at all.

saying that i reckon jordan is probs right about the cashews i just preferd to keep my carbs as low as poss


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I think you'll find it's 23g carbs in 75g then - 2.5 fibre....lets call it 20g

Almonds 16g - 9g fibre = 7g

Now that's a 13g difference which I think is quite a difference in 75g and not 1 or 2g especially in such a carb sensitive diet where EVERY g of carb is carefully calculated.This would almost double your calculation of 44g to 80g! But if it's still working then that's cracking.

Hilly - how can you not like macadamias you nut heathen? :0)


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

haha they dont have a taste to me at all i much prefer cashews then brazils. meridian penut butter is my no1 choice tho.

saying that i love honey roast cashew nuts their just not very good for ya lol


----------



## Scrappy (May 5, 2008)

honey roasted are sooo nice!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm Meridian...could eat it by the bucket full!


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I think you'll find it's 23g carbs in 75g then - 2.5 fibre....lets call it 20g
> 
> Almonds 16g - 9g fibre = 7g
> 
> ...


looking at the back of the pack of my cashews now......per 100grams is 18grams of carbs....so in a 75gram serving thts 14.6grams of carbs!

looking at back of my natural peanut butter.......11grams of carbs per 100grams, so in 75grams is 8 grams of carbs.

daves diet doesnt advise cashews with everymeal, he advises cashews with 1 or 2 of the meals and then natty peanut butter with 1 or 2, therefore having say 2 cashew meals is 29grams of carbs and 2 peanut butter is 16grams of carbs.....puts u at 45grams of carbs for the day!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

I was looking at calorie king So it just goes to show that is really does depend where you get info from as that is quite a difference in our two bits of info!

Shame...I could actually eat cashews all day...and peanut butter for that matter lol!!!!!!!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

id kill for some good old meridian right now, i have a full tub downstairs.

i will be having a little on my refeed sat tho


----------



## XJPX (Jan 10, 2009)

ElfinTan said:


> I was looking at calorie king So it just goes to show that is really does depend where you get info from as that is quite a difference in our two bits of info!
> 
> Shame...I could actually eat cashews all day...and peanut butter for that matter lol!!!!!!!


ooo thts v odd tht calorie king listed tht, as everywher iv gt my plain natural cashews have had the same nutritional info....and iv got them from tesco/asda/sainsburys/holland and barret/gnc....all been their own brand everytime and all been exact same nurtionaly.....caloire king clearly is not king ey haha.

mmmm same, cashews and peanut butter all day hehe. wat do macademias taste like? can u get macadamia nut butter? i love the butters hehe


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i dont think they have any taste at all mate, almond butter is tasty


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

XJPX said:


> ooo thts v odd tht calorie king listed tht, as everywher iv gt my plain natural cashews have had the same nutritional info....and iv got them from tesco/asda/sainsburys/holland and barret/gnc....all been their own brand everytime and all been exact same nurtionaly.....caloire king clearly is not king ey haha.
> 
> mmmm same, cashews and peanut butter all day hehe. wat do macademias taste like? can u get macadamia nut butter? i love the butters hehe


Hehehehe! It's usually petty accurate to be fair.....and pish easy to use:thumb:

Macadamias are awesome...more like brazils than anything else....don't listen to THAT nut heathen:whistling:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Can anyone explain how one diet can get away with a single cheat meal while another a full days refeed? I know they are for simialr purposes (kicking starting a slow metabolism, restocking glycogen, getting cravings out of the way etc). But it's just there's surely a vast difference between one meal and a full day. I understand the full day is a high carb day and not a cheat day but even still. Is the palumbo diet not as restrictive during the week/doesn't cereate as big a deficit therefore a big refeed is not required? But for example lyle mcdonalds CKD creates bigger deficit (less cals and less carbs) so requires bigger refeed?


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Good question!


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

The reason palumbo only allows a 2 hour refeed/.cheat is so its easier/quicker to drop back into ketosis the next day. I found if i only had the 2 hour window i would be deep into ketosis by monday morning but if i gave myself 5-6 hours it would take till tuesday morning.

This is the main reason i believe, the metabolism can be stimulated enough in these 2 hours. To be honest wether i did a 2 hour refeed or a 6 hour refeed i still lost atleast 2lb each week.

Just for reference the first half of my diet i allow myself a cheat day its only the last 6 weeks i start to control my cheat days and they turn into clean refeed days. I believe weeman and james l among others also do this and they come in just fine


----------

